# Goofy attempt at stacking



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, Casey is adorable and quite handsome. Love him looking straight at you! Such a pretty color and good expression. Love Casey.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Can I just say I'm in love with Casey!! His face is always so expressive! Kodi and Casey(and Pippin) just might need to play one day! We don't live that far


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Sure, would love to! Let's think about it for some time later in the fall.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He's a pretty silver color.

You have to teach your dog to stack just as you do anything else, with repetition, consistency and patience. Most dogs will not self stack nor will they know what you want if you try to put them into one. 

Cbrand, I believe, just posted something on how to stack a dog in another thread. You might want to try looking there.
_


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _
> Cbrand, I believe, just posted something on how to stack a dog in another thread. You might want to try looking there.
> _


Can you remember which thread, Spoospirit? It is on my list of things to teach, and I could do with some help.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Casey is beautiful! 

I honestly thought I was looking at a standard pup in the first picture. Then, when I pressed <next> and saw him all grown up on the table, my brain went all "What the!!??" LOL!! :laugh:

You've got a very good looking dog, Beach girl!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You know I'm a big fan of Casey. Stack, schmack, to me he's head of the pack of gorgeous looking silver minipoos. His distant cousin, Chagall, wants to get his hair cut exactly the same as Casey's. In fact, he's going to tomorrow. I do think you can teach Casey to stack. I also think if you left a video camera on him 24/7, you'd catch him throwing himself into one now and again. That happens with Chagall at times, of course I've got no witnesses other than myself!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I love his dark shade of silver. Very beautiful boy!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Very very handsome & I love his smile


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> His distant cousin, Chagall, wants to get his hair cut exactly the same as Casey's.


That's what I call his summer crew-cut. I probably will not have him professionally clipped again until October. I want to be sure to see any ticks or nasty things on him in the summer so want it super-short. By October he will have a nice fluffy coat again and then I'll keep it longish over the winter. I'll just do FFBB and do my amateur scissoring around his topknot until the coat grows out again.

Do post a pic of Chagall after he's groomed and we can see how much they look alike.



> I honestly thought I was looking at a standard pup in the first picture.


*Salukie*, well, you're not far off - he is an inch or two taller than the mini category, so technically speaking, he is a very small standard. I prefer to call him a "moyen," because truly that's what he is, that wonderful size in-between minis and standards. 

When he was a puppy, he was a very skinny dog under all that hair! He's still a skinny boy - I'll be giving him some satin balls to put a bit of weight on him now.

Thanks for the nice comments, everyone.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Is Casey your Palman mini? He's a lovely boy...he's really silvered out nicely.
I think I met you at PCA this year, exercising your boys outside the hotel, unless there is someone else with a Palman mini and a toy named Pippin!!!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Yup, that would be me!!

Pippin isn't a toy, though. He's 12", so he's into the mini category. He could easily have toy in his background though. His face looks sort of "toy-ish" to me.

Here's Pippin, also kinda-sorta stacked in this picture. I was going to send him to get the ILP from AKC and they needed a picture of him "looking like a poodle." I haven't done it yet; if he is ever good enough to compete in obedience maybe I will.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Beach girl said:


> Yup, that would be me!!
> 
> Pippin isn't a toy, though. He's 12", so he's into the mini category. He could easily have toy in his background though. His face looks sort of "toy-ish" to me.
> 
> Here's Pippin, also kinda-sorta stacked in this picture. I was going to send him to get the ILP from AKC and they needed a picture of him "looking like a poodle." I haven't done it yet; if he is ever good enough to compete in obedience maybe I will.


I was the 'young' lady with the two silver standard poodles. My friend had a brown.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I remember you all, and we chatted about your coming from Canada for the show, and that led to the discussion about Palman, right? Or else it was vice-versa - you knew Betty, didn't you?

How did your dogs end up doing in the show?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Beach girl said:


> I remember you all, and we chatted about your coming from Canada for the show, and that led to the discussion about Palman, right? Or else it was vice-versa - you knew Betty, didn't you?
> 
> How did your dogs end up doing in the show?


I know David. He's the President of the Poodle Club of Canada.
My dogs did well...my smaller girl won the Novice B Rally and Wildcard Novice classes and got a fourth in Novice B obedience. My boy Troy earned his CGC, but I pulled him from Prenovice...I didn't realize it is so different from Canadian Prenovice and I didn't think he was ready. He also showed well in the silver match. They award best puppy and best adult, but he was beaten by a lovely silver girl.
Are you going again next year? I hope to put Troy in the WC as well as Rally and Obedience.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! his color is amazing especially that young! beautiful!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lovely dog and that colour!! I'd love to have a silver standard one day!!


----------

